

Ask HN: What are the best open source projects to learn from? - eranation

I see a lot of "how not to do X" and "you should never do Y", as well as sites dedicated for bad practices and anti patterns.<p>- ShitHub http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4622805<p>- CodeCrap http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4622630<p>So I know now a lot of ways how <i>not</i> to code, but I much rather learn how to code, than how not to.<p>My question is, what are some widely agreed projects to take example from? (either written in Java, Ruby, Python, JavaScript, Scala) based on the following aspects<p>- good use of the language
- great error handling and logging 
- architecture 
- testability 
- concurrency 
- performance
- MVC patterns 
- security
- API design 
- naming conventions<p>What are the masterpieces of code of our modern day, that every programmer should know about?
Or if we stick to the what not to, which famous projects I should not look into as an example?
======
HedgeMage
I tend to take a different tack -- instead of jumping into a project with code
I want to emulate, I jump into a project with _coders_ I want to emulate.

I've picked up a couple of my open source involvements based on the people
they put me next to, and my life is richer for having done so. I've not only
gotten to look at good code, but had my code reviewed by people a lot better
at coding than I am. Additionally, I've developed relationships with some
really bright and interesting hackers, who've helped me in ways I didn't
always expect.

------
nandemo
Clickable:

\- ShitHub <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4622805>

\- CodeCrap <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4622630>

